

Side-Project Build Theory - jasonadriaan
http://jasonadriaan.com/post/37634775893/side-project-build-theory

======
grigy
I think most of side-projects are meant to enjoy the process of building and
try new technology. So I would not want a friend to build "my" side-project
using his skills and choice of technology. It's something I need to build. I
enjoy the process.

